# First time on a cl



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Although i have been a cc member for 23 years i have never used a cl until last week.
I had booked friday ad saturday at a cl near to Donington as we were going to moto gp.

Turned up friday evening and was directed to a small field by the side of the River Trent
There was a mh and a caravan sited. I introuced myself and nephew to these people and all was well. The couple with the caravan had two elderly well behaved border collies.
Then as i was cooking tea a scruffy 4x4 towing very dirty moss covered twin axle caravan arrived. The occupants opeed the car door and a bull terrier type mutt charged around the field barking, peeing and introducing itself to us all and the old collies. Clearly its manner was not welcomed
Within a few minutes a lady from one of the static caravans from over the lane appeared with a white bull terrier type of dog and a bottle of red. Peacefull out here she said to me. Thats why we come for the weekends.The dogs charged about uncontroled. The other couples said that they would be away next morning. And they were.
Saturday evening we returned to site to find a large tent was pitched next to the caravan and a boisterous time was being had by all, and the dogs.
The noise went until the early hours. We left the site at six in the morning and i apologise for my behaviour. I tooted the horn as we left. :lol: :lol: 

Dave P


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Seems you've been really unlucky. We've stayed on loads of CLs and CSs and they have always been really quiet and peaceful.

Don't give up on CLs - try a couple of others and I'm sure you'll find they won't be like that one.

Denise


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This will not put me off Great value for money £4 per night.

I guess its easier than trying to book a cc site anyway.

Dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> This will not put me off Great value for money £4 per night.
> 
> I guess its easier than trying to book a cc site anyway.
> 
> Dave p


Yes you were just unlucky Dave. CL's are great.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We use many CLs and thank goodness we have never had a problem.
Spent Sunday and Monday nights on our own at a wonderful site in Lincolnshire.



Click to enlarge.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

In the two years we have been motorhoming we have only ever used cl's and a few independents and not been near a club site yet. It does seem you have been unlucky with your cl from hell (that rhymes)  as we haven't touch wood had a problem yet. Here is a picy of a cl we stayed on last weekend for £4.00 a night and we had the weekend to ourselves 8) 

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Steve
I would like to bet that if two more units had arrived they would have parked either side of you.
Just like cars in supermarkets


dave P


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Steve
> I would like to bet that if two more units had arrived they would have parked either side of you.
> Just like cars in supermarkets
> 
> dave P


They couldn't get either side of me because of the fence, but I know what you mean for sure. :lol: Why do they do that though? :?

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I would like to bet that if two more units had arrived they would have parked either side of you. Just like cars in supermarkets


... or when you're peeing in a urinal, and there are dozens of empty ones around, but someone comes and stands next to you 

Sorry about your experience, Dave. I hope you tooted long and loud :evil:

We've stayed on a number of CLs, and they've all been lovely places.

Gerald


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with the others Dave, you were indeed unfortunate. I am sure that you will find the next CL will be ok. Perhaps not as cheap though.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't let it put you off Dave, we've been to lots of CLs and they've all been peaceful and, on the whole, in lovely locations.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

That does appear to be the exception rather than the rule in my experience. I only use CL's. Only once had a problem with barky dog and a dirty look seemed to sort it out fortunately.

Karl


----------

